# Almond African Owl for Adoption



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

This is a year old male African Owl and his color is called Almond. Check out his tiny beak - http://www.pigeons.biz/gallery/browseimages.php?do=member&imageuser=2192 .
. You can read his story at http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/stray-african-owl-34752.html#post372641 .

He’s a real sweetie and is VERY tame – loves to be held in your hand and petted. He’s not a strong flier so would not be suitable for free flying. He tends to sit back on his hocks and doesn’t walk normally but scuttles around quite happily. Because of this, he should not be kept on wire flooring but rather on soft bedding. Based on his vent bones, I’m pretty sure that he’s a male. He has a good appetite and appears healthy and in good feather. I believe he was kept as a house pet, but is getting acclimated to outside temperatures.

He could be kept with other mild manner birds (homers would be too aggressive). Please let me know if you’d like to offer a home to this little sweetie!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Oooh, I wish I could have him! I'm in love with him already.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Too many Homers....

Best of luck in finding a new home for him!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I SO hope this cutie finds a great home!!

Please let us know!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe 

P.S. Terri...don't you have another thread about this adoption??


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Good memory, Shi! This is the same bird. The initial post was to share pics of this cutie. When I couldn't find his owner, I posted in this section to find him a new home.


----------



## sfenoid (Jul 3, 2008)

did you find a place for him yet?
can you ship?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for asking. Yes, we have found a home for him!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That's JUST SUPER, Terri!!

THANKS SO MUCH!! He's such a cutie, he deserves the best!! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> That's JUST SUPER, Terri!!
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH!! He's such a cutie, he deserves the best!!
> 
> ...


She will have the best!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Yep, we think she's a she based on vent bone comparisons and her interactions with my other birds. One of my mated males, Bliss (Mr Casanova, who all the hens like) came over and did his song and dance for her and she didn't say a word till he flew away, then she called for him to come back. 

Charis has found her a wonderful home. We're just waiting on logistics to make the transfer. Yeah, Charis!!!


----------



## mario_blah (Jul 1, 2010)

do you charge to adapt this pigeons


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Sorry, this thread is over a year old. This bird is now one of our permanent residents. Thanks for your interest!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

and did we ever find out for sure if this bird is a lady, or a gentleman ?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Oh, yeah, he's all boy! Got an egg-laying girl friend and everything. Check them out - http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/happy-camper-45305.html?highlight=Archie.

The neat thing is that he's still a culddler, at least as long as he's outside the nest box.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

What a wonderful home as well as wonderful birdies. I love stories like this. Quite a nest building skill and how fortunate these birds are. Bless you....c.hert


----------



## birdiegirlie (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh, Terri, I hope he finds a home! 

DARN, I am desperately looking for a tame, small-beak hen for my boy- he lost his 'wife' and is lonely. 
He was handfed as a baby, because of his small beak.
If you hear of any, let me know.

GOOD LUCK WITH YOURS!
Lisa


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

She decided to keep him, Lisa.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Yeah, I got too attached to the little sweet potato.  Good luck with your search for a hen, Lisa!


----------

